
EFF to Santa Clara County: Improve Police Body Camera Rules - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/01/eff-santa-clara-county-improve-police-body-camera-rules
======
DrScump

      Our letter addresses, among other issues, limits on when deputies may record at protests...
    

EFF seems unfamiliar with the County Sheriff's jurisdiction: they only cover
_unincorporated_ land plus a couple of cities that contract with them to be
their police force (e.g. Cupertino). I doubt there has ever been a protest in
their jurisdiction since they got BWCs.

